# Spring in drops



## carlos58 (May 6, 2012)

Hello everyone


----------



## EDL (May 6, 2012)

#1 for sure, but they're all very, very good!


----------



## PhotoTish (May 6, 2012)

Ahh!  I have read how to do this and it is on my list of stuff to try.  I think my favourite is the first one - I like the plain background, the bright colours of the reflected flowers work very well against it.  Having said that, I would be delighted if I had taken any of these! :thumbup:


----------



## carlos58 (May 7, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## jriepe (May 7, 2012)

Carlos,

That first one is stunning and my favorite also because of the clean background.

Jerry


----------



## Jaemie (May 7, 2012)

#1 is my favourite - but they're all amazing. Sweet stuff.


----------



## sm4him (May 7, 2012)

Quite early in the month for it, but I'm nominating the first one for photo of the month!


----------



## DorkSterr (May 7, 2012)

What lens did you use?


----------



## cannpope (May 7, 2012)

As usual...WONDERFUL!!   I enjoy all of your posts


----------



## carlos58 (May 7, 2012)

thank you very much
70/180 macro nikon


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 7, 2012)

Perfect


----------



## groan (May 10, 2012)

Amazing how the drops stay on top in the first one! 


Really great shots. As well, this is on my list of shots to try.


----------



## Jaemie (May 10, 2012)

groan said:


> Amazing how the drops stay on top in the first one!



umm...  I'm fairly certain the image was flipped 180°.


----------



## BFiggy (May 10, 2012)

They're all amazing... especially the 1st one!


----------



## carlos58 (May 10, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments


Jaemie said:


> groan said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how the drops stay on top in the first one!
> ...


yes I liked the most turned 180


----------



## FSJeffo (May 10, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Quite early in the month for it, but I'm nominating the first one for photo of the month!



Beat me to it, but I would've nominated 2 I think. Not too sure about the 180 flip. Love these shots though!

JM


----------



## BirdWatcher (May 14, 2012)

Just incredibly beautiful shot. Well done, indeed.


----------



## Phil2k (May 24, 2012)

Stunning, simply stunning...


----------



## Rosy (May 24, 2012)

AMAZING - SIMPLY AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlos58 (May 25, 2012)

thank you very much for last comments


----------



## groan (May 26, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> thanks everyone for last comments
> 
> 
> Jaemie said:
> ...


 
I know. That's why I included the ;-) sorry for the ambiguity


----------

